# I have no idea about the title :P



## snowkei (Jan 29, 2007)

hey ladies~
haha..as title..I have no idea about the title of this look
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










what I use

face
revlon liquid foundation & powder #02

brow
shiseido elixir brow pencil

eyes
Paul & Joe eye gloss #01
paints #untitled
pig. #primary yellow
e/s #overgrown & black tied 
Mary Quant e/s #G36 & B33
fluidine #Blacktrack

lash
false lashes #7

cheek
NARS cream blush #Cactus Flower
NARS blush #Taos

lips
Integrate #or371 (one Japan brand)


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 29, 2007)

Love, love, love it!!!  Your blending skillz are always amazing!  Gorgeous as always ladie!!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Jan 29, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 29, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Jan 29, 2007)

Gorgeous! Such a pretty lady


----------



## shopgood (Jan 29, 2007)

this is sooo pretty! it's like a green rainbow :] i like it


----------



## poppy z (Jan 29, 2007)

great great great!!! I don't have other words


----------



## mac'd out (Jan 29, 2007)

Great skin and fabulous blending. Love your looks


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 29, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 29, 2007)

beautiful as always.


----------



## umsaeed77 (Jan 29, 2007)

gorgeous miss u


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 29, 2007)

very pretty.


----------



## Caffy (Jan 29, 2007)

It's awesome!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 29, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## mistella (Jan 30, 2007)

love the colors! so pretty!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 30, 2007)

thank you everyone <3


----------



## Hilly (Jun 27, 2007)

I am loving this look!


----------



## entipy (Jun 27, 2007)

Pretty pretty.


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 27, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## aeryss (Jun 27, 2007)

oh my  god .. i love this combo! really dont know what to say .. amazing..


----------



## Bianca (Jun 27, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 27, 2007)

i love this look snowkei! your application is flawless as always!


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 27, 2007)

gorgeous!!


----------



## breathless (Jun 28, 2007)

i'm totally loving this!!


----------



## pookus (Jun 29, 2007)

every fotd you do is perfection!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

This is beautiful, Snowkei...I love how well & precise the shaping of the shadow is...incredible as usual!


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 29, 2007)

The title should be "I look gorgeous all the time".  You are so talented.


----------



## truey7604 (Aug 11, 2008)

well i wouldn't know what u'd want to call it either..but it is reminiscent of the sun and the sea to me..(n_n)


----------

